# Material/Furry hanging hides or python



## GilesColey (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all

Is something like this safe for my SWCP

I had an old one I put in for a day or 2 and she loved it and hardly left it during the day. She is now getting too big and I wanted to get another larger one. Can you buy them anywhere here, if not I was going to get one off Ebay. Are these safe to use for reptiles considering what they are made of?






I hung the little hammock from a branch I have at the top of the enclosure so it swings a little as well 

I appreciate any suggestions/advice on this

Thanks


----------



## Iguana (Apr 12, 2016)

Well considering they are made safe for cats they should be for reptiles, I have a couple for my cat and I can't see anything that could cause harm. Ebay or a store like petbarn is your best bet to find one, just make sure it's brand new.


----------



## GilesColey (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Iguana, yeah, I would buy a new one, appreciate the comments


----------

